# irritable bladder with fibro and ibs



## Guest (Jan 5, 2000)

I have been told that as well as having IBS and Fibromyalgia, I also have an irritable bladder. Is there anybody else who is the same. Also, when I use a urine reagent strip it shows my urine PH as being 7.5, does anybody know what that means.Also I am unable to work because of my symptoms is there anybody else had to give up work or am I in the minority. I feel so envious when I hear of people being able to work with their Fibromyalgia. I'not a baby, honest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2000)

Welcome, Mau! You have come to a great board with some wonderful, caring people.I have IBS and Fibromyalgia along with other problems such as TMJ also. I have had a lifetime of bladder infections and then in late 98, early 99, had signs of irritable bladder. I would go on the antibiotics and the pain would go away for awhile. I was taking Vitamin C at the time but about 4000 mg. When I upped my Vitamin C dosage slowly, (I now take 8000 mg a day) I have had no more bladder problems. I drink tons of water everyday. That is most important!!!! I had horrible canker sores also and the Vitamin C helped that a great deal. I am a housewife so I have not worked since diagnosed in Oct 98. I don't feel, however, that I could work with my neck and shoulders and back as they are everyday.I do have a fibro friend, however, that did end up having to quit work and she is doing much better now. She was missing work alot. She has migraines real bad and then all the other fibro symptoms starting popping up. She felt so much guilt when she missed work that that was putting more stress in her life. Now that she doesn't have that stress, she is a bit better. I don't have the answer to your urine reagent strip but let me quote you something from my Healing with Vitamins book--"Some doctors believe that pushing the urine's PH (acid-alkaline) balance a bit toward the acid side helps treat a bladder infection by slowing the growth of bacteria in the bladder." That's kind of like drinking the cranberry juice, too, huh? Anyway, that worked for me. I take my C with breakfast and dinner so no tummy upset! You can get Ester-C if it bothers your tummy! Hope this helps! Lynne


----------

